# From the halls of Montezuma, to the shores of Tripoli



## chanel

Did anyone learn this in history class?



> In 1786, Jefferson, then the American ambassador to France, and Adams, then the American ambassador to Britain, met in London with Sidi Haji Abdul Rahman Adja, the "Dey of Algiers" ambassador to Britain.
> 
> The Americans wanted to negotiate a peace treaty based on Congress' vote to appease.
> 
> During the meeting Jefferson and Adams asked the Dey's ambassador why Muslims held so much hostility towards America, a nation with which they had no previous contacts.
> 
> In a later meeting with the American Congress, the two future presidents reported that Ambassador Sidi Haji Abdul Rahman Adja had answered that Islam "was founded on the Laws of their Prophet, that it was written in their Quran, that all nations who should not have acknowledged their authority were sinners, that it was their right and duty to make war upon them wherever they could be found, and to make slaves of all they could take as Prisoners, and that every Musselman (Muslim) who should be slain in Battle was sure to go to Paradise."
> 
> For the following 15 years, the American government paid the Muslims millions of dollars for the safe passage of American ships or the return of American hostages. The payments in ransom and tribute amounted to 20 percent of United States government annual revenues in 1800.
> 
> Not long after Jefferson's inauguration as president in 1801, he dispatched a group of frigates to defend American interests in the Mediterranean, and informed Congress.
> 
> Declaring that America was going to spend "millions for defense but not one cent for tribute," Jefferson pressed the issue by deploying American Marines and many of America's best warships to the Muslim Barbary Coast.
> 
> The USS Constitution, USS Constellation, USS Philadelphia, USS Chesapeake, USS Argus, USS Syren and USS Intrepid all saw action.
> 
> In 1805, American Marines marched across the desert from Egypt into Tripolitania, forcing the surrender of Tripoli and the freeing of all American slaves.
> 
> During the Jefferson administration, the Muslim Barbary States, crumbling as a result of intense American naval bombardment and on shore raids by Marines, finally officially agreed to abandon slavery and piracy.
> 
> Jefferson's victory over the Muslims lives on today in the Marine Hymn, with the line, "From the halls of Montezuma, to the shores of Tripoli, We fight our country's battles in the air, on land and sea."
> 
> It wasn't until 1815 that the problem was fully settled by the total defeat of all the Muslim slave trading pirates.
> 
> Jefferson had been right. The "medium of war" was the only way to put and end to the Muslim problem. Mr. Ellison was right about Jefferson. He was a "visionary" wise enough to read and learn about the enemy from their own Muslim book of jihad.



What Thomas Jefferson learned from the Muslim book of jihad


----------



## Si modo

You Islamophobe, you.


----------



## American Horse

chanel said:


> Did anyone learn this in history class?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1786, Jefferson, then the American ambassador to France, and Adams, then the American ambassador to Britain, met in London with Sidi Haji Abdul Rahman Adja, the "Dey of Algiers" ambassador to Britain.
> 
> The Americans wanted to negotiate a peace treaty based on Congress' vote to appease.
> 
> During the meeting Jefferson and Adams asked the Dey's ambassador why Muslims held so much hostility towards America, a nation with which they had no previous contacts.
> 
> In a later meeting with the American Congress, the two future presidents reported that Ambassador Sidi Haji Abdul Rahman Adja had answered that Islam "was founded on the Laws of their Prophet, that it was written in their Quran, that all nations who should not have acknowledged their authority were sinners, that it was their right and duty to make war upon them wherever they could be found, and to make slaves of all they could take as Prisoners, and that every Musselman (Muslim) who should be slain in Battle was sure to go to Paradise."
> 
> For the following 15 years, the American government paid the Muslims millions of dollars for the safe passage of American ships or the return of American hostages. The payments in ransom and tribute amounted to 20 percent of United States government annual revenues in 1800.
> 
> Not long after Jefferson's inauguration as president in 1801, he dispatched a group of frigates to defend American interests in the Mediterranean, and informed Congress.
> 
> Declaring that America was going to spend "millions for defense but not one cent for tribute," Jefferson pressed the issue by deploying American Marines and many of America's best warships to the Muslim Barbary Coast.
> 
> The USS Constitution, USS Constellation, USS Philadelphia, USS Chesapeake, USS Argus, USS Syren and USS Intrepid all saw action.
> 
> In 1805, American Marines marched across the desert from Egypt into Tripolitania, forcing the surrender of Tripoli and the freeing of all American slaves.
> 
> During the Jefferson administration, the Muslim Barbary States, crumbling as a result of intense American naval bombardment and on shore raids by Marines, finally officially agreed to abandon slavery and piracy.
> 
> Jefferson's victory over the Muslims lives on today in the Marine Hymn, with the line, "From the halls of Montezuma, to the shores of Tripoli, We fight our country's battles in the air, on land and sea."
> 
> It wasn't until 1815 that the problem was fully settled by the total defeat of all the Muslim slave trading pirates.
> 
> Jefferson had been right. The "medium of war" was the only way to put and end to the Muslim problem. Mr. Ellison was right about Jefferson. He was a "visionary" wise enough to read and learn about the enemy from their own Muslim book of jihad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Thomas Jefferson learned from the Muslim book of jihad
Click to expand...

It was important first fare in US Marine Corps basic training: "History and Traditions of the Marine Corps"


----------



## Cecilie1200

I did NOT learn this in history class.  I had to go out and learn it on my own.  You know what else I didn't learn in history class?  The fact that Muslim raiders along the land trade routes to Asia were the REAL reason that Christopher Columbus undertook to find a sea route there.  History class made it sound like he came up with the idea on a lark, or because he thought it would be faster, not because Muslims had essentially closed down the land routes with their caravan raids.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Yeah, but things are different today. We can just talk nice to them and they'll leave us alone. And i'm sure they're quite impressed with the NASA Muslim Outreach program President Obama started.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Unfortunately se do not have politicians or leadership like Jefferson in Washington any more.


----------



## syrenn

Nope, i didn't learn it in school. I learned it later.


----------

